# Hello from Sweden!:)



## S*Anne Dotts (Apr 2, 2008)

My name is Annette and I live my husband in the country outside 
Motala, in Sweden.
We have 2 doughters who share my big intrest in animals.
We have 3 horses, 9 maine coons, 3 house cats and 1 dog.
Our goal with breeding is typical maine coons, who is safe, healthy and our
friends for life.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You have such lovely kitties in Meet My Kitty.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hello to you and welcome aboard!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello, and welcome. My best friend lives in Norway. I keep trying to get her to sned me a Norwgian Forest Cat...lol.

Would love to see pics fo all of your animals.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Annette! Your babies are gorgeous. My Holly is a Maine ****, they're wonderful cats.


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Annette,

Welcome to the forum. My neighbor has a Maine ****. They are very friendly and very loud. With 9 it sounds like you have a full house.


----------



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW!!! Cant wait to get familiar about them all...Welcome u all to the forum


----------



## S*Anne Dotts (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments, I have pictures out now, (it´s my doughters)


----------

